# Mission God by Christopher Wright



## Christopher88 (Jul 31, 2010)

Amazon.com: The Mission of God: Unlocking the Bible's Grand Narrative

Is this author Reformed?

Has any read this book? *Thoughts* 

I am wishing to pick this book up, but do not know much about the author which concerns me.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 31, 2010)

It is a relatively good book that tries to show how the missionary mandate of the church does not rest on merely the Great Commission but rests upon God's very nature throughout all the Scripture, from even the first chapters to the last. Missions is not just our mission; God is a missionary God and His glory from sea to sea and to the ends of the earth is in His plan. 

I took a class on the "Biblical Basis for Missions" once. But, the title of this class did not due the topic justice for we not only have merely a biblical basis for missions, we have a missionary basis for the Bible - it is a record of God's glory expanding and being made known to the whole universe.


----------



## timmopussycat (Jul 31, 2010)

Sonny said:


> Amazon.com: The Mission of God: Unlocking the Bible's Grand Narrative…
> 
> Is this author Reformed?
> 
> ...



Haven't read the book but can tell you that Chris Wright is a child of Presbyterian missionaries now serving within Evangelical English Anglicanism mostly as part of the Langham Trust (John Stott). His bio is here: Biography : Langham Partnership International . His work on old Testament Ethics, especially "Old Testament Ethics for the People of God" is exemplary.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 31, 2010)

I recently bought a book by him but have not read it yet. Westminster Seminary bookstore sold it to me, so if that has any bearing on your question...


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 31, 2010)

timmopussycat said:


> Sonny said:
> 
> 
> > Amazon.com: The Mission of God: Unlocking the Bible's Grand Narrative…
> ...



All "theonomists" or budding "theonomists" should read Chris Wright's books on Old Testament Ethics and their New Covenant application.


----------



## Christopher88 (Jul 31, 2010)

So from what it looks like, Wright is safe in biblical readings correct?


----------



## Covenant Joel (Jul 31, 2010)

I would highly recommend reading "The Mission of God." Whether or not you will agree with everything he says is not the point. He is rigorous in his interpretation of Scripture and thoroughly evangelical. The book is very stimulating and really did help me to see the big picture of of the covenant story of Scripture.


----------

